# Blower heater



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Evening chaps, looking for some guidance pls, 2000 chieftain. Had the usual 1,2 and 3 on the heater give up the ghost but 4 worked. Researched the usual, fuse OK, so sourced a new resistor from euro car parts. Found the location and changed it out with no dramas.

Fitted new one and as if by magic, puff, all 4 levels working again...... perfect. Fitted the bottom part of the dash to cover everything, tried it again before locking up.......but all gone, back to original problem (only 4 is working). Could have been me but thought I smelt a faint odour of fish??) , couldn't see anything wrong so at a complete loss. Rechecked fuse, all OK. Removed the actual fan and that was clean and spun freely. 
So kinda leads me to a couple of thoughts....... burned out new resistor? (If so, what's causing that) or does it have a large square relay that could have blown? If so, would u have to renew that and renew my recently purchased resistor??

Happy new Yr to you all and as always, thank u for ur advice


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you have a multimeter to check whether resistor actually HAS blown ?

The process of refitting seems to have triggered it, are there any screws or similar that might have shorted something out ?

The odour MIGHT indicate that something has built a nest or laid eggs somewhere inside it, or that a mouse had tried to gain access via that touted and met a timely end there, might be worth checking. Wasps do form nests in very small places and other insects lay eggs in similar, so that MIGHT be worth checking.

The multimeter on an isolated resistor should be able to show whether current can pass through and you could compare the values on the old and the new ones.

Just a few random thoughts, you have probably had these before but....

Happy (isolated) New Year to you too and let's all hope it is better than 2020.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi penguin, 

I took the fan out to check for such animals but found it perfectly clear. 
When I removed the resistor it was only held in with one screw but I put it back with two. I'll check I haven't shorted anything out. Other than inside the fan, where else would the animals lay eggs etc??
I haven't got a multi meter so will try to source one. Thanks for your input


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I’ve heard of people having problems and it turns out to be the actual switch
When my fan failed that was due to the fuse melting the holder, removed wires and fitted separate fuse holder.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

When u say the actual switch, do u mean the turn handle on the dash or is it something behind the dash within the wiring looms ?


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Mrfrench02 said:


> When u say the actual switch, do u mean the turn handle on the dash or is it something behind the dash within the wiring looms ?


Yes the actual dash switch


----------

